# EcoRock Drywall



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has seen or tried *EcoRock Drywall*


*From the EcoRock website:*

*The Serious Difference. *







EcoRock uses 80% less energy to produce than gypsum drywall
Naturally cured and dried, EcoRock eliminates the energy-intensive, high-C02 generating calcining and oven-drying found in gypsum drywall production.








EcoRock is made of 80% recycled materials
EcoRock is made using 80% post-industrial recycled waste, including waste from steel and cement plants—with no gypsum.

EcoRock is designed to be fully reutilized at end of life
EcoRock can be used as a pH additive for soils and can be returned to the production of EcoRock and other building materials as a valuable raw material. Unlike gypsum, EcoRock may be safely disposed of in landfills if necessary.

EcoRock is the most mold-resistant and lowest emitting drywall
EcoRock outperforms all other mold resistant drywall by 50%. EcoRock scores the highest ASTM D3273 rating of 10 out of 10, showing zero mold growth over a six week period, (other published tests go only four weeks). No harsh anti-fungal chemicals are used on its surface or within its core. 

EcoRock also drastically reduces the quantity of indoor air contaminants over any other drywall. EcoRock generates 60% less dust, and presents no negative effects of airborne mercury often generated during wallboard production using FGD (recycled) gypsum from coal plants.


----------



## plaidma1 (Jul 20, 2008)

It definitely sounds interesting... of course, without seeing the material or pricing, its hard to judge. As is often the case with "green" solutions, I'd be worried that there's a lot of extra green in the price. Also, I'd have to wait awhile, as the site lists "2009 availability" limited to the west coast. Maybe I could get my brother to truck some out this way...


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

but does it SMELL like a landfill?


----------

